# Die Sattelfrage...



## Feldstecher (5. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich schreibe heute unter Namen meines Mannes!
Ich bin Tatjana, fahre ein Spicy 316 und habe derzeit noch den orschinalen Sattel drauf!
Das geht aber gar nicht 

Gemessene Sitzknochebreite liegt bei aufgerundeten 13,5cm.
Ergo suche ich irgendwas mit 15er Breite...
Beim stöbern durchs Netz habe ich von Speci 3 Sättel gefunden namens Dolce, Ariel und Sonoma und auch den Terry Butterfyl habe ich gefunden..

Der Urlaub in Saalbach ist bereits gebucht...und ich würde gerne entspannt radeln

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?! 

Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen, Hilfestellung etc.

Grüsse
die Tatjana


----------



## el comandante (5. März 2011)

Welchen Sattel fahrt Ihr?

Sattel

Radhose Damen mit Polster gesucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCarolina (5. März 2011)

Ich bin erst bei einem Specialized Alias in 155 glücklich geworden, nach 5 anderen "Frauensätteln"


----------



## Iselz (5. März 2011)

Ich habe unter den SQ Lab Sätteln meinen Favouriten gefunden... dauert zwar paar km bis der "eingefahren" ist, aber dafür gehts dann ohne Probleme


----------



## CrossX (6. März 2011)

Kenne 3 Frauen in meinem Bekanntenkreis die alle verschiedene Sättel durchprobiert haben und nun alle am Speci Ariel hängengeblieben sind. 

Meine Freundin war ein besonderer Spezialfall. Teilweise ging nach 30 Minuten garnix mehr. Mitlerweile auch auf nem Ariel unterwegs und vorletzte Woche 190km an 2 Tagen ohne Probleme.

Kann den Sattel nur empfehlen. Kostet so um die 50 Euro. Im Specializedshop gabs sogar noch guten Rabatt


----------



## Principiante (6. März 2011)

Terry Butterfly!
da kannst Du gar nichts falsch machen!

Guck mal bei Martina H., die verkauft gerade einen.


LG, Principiante!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. März 2011)

Hallo Tatjana!

Fahre selber ein Zesty und habe auf dem Bike einen Herresattel von Terry. Ist der Fly GT Gel (älteres Model, habe ich vor zwei Jahren gekauft). Der Vorteil zum Damensattel ist, das er ist länger und man mehr Spielraum bei der Sitzposition hat (gerade wenn man bergauf ein wenig Richting Sattelspitze rutscht). Außer dem glaube ich ist bei dem Herrenmodel die Sattelspitze etwas schmaler als beim Damenmodel, dadurch ist die Gefahr geringer, das er an den Innenschenkeln scheuert.  
Letztendlich musst du aber ausprobieren, welcher Sattel zu dir passt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. März 2011)

ich versuche gerade meinen neuen Specialized "Henge" Sattel einzusitzen, die richtige Breite hat er eigentlich, aber bisher halte ich es nur knappe 2h schmerzfrei aus. Die Belastung geht ausschließlich auf die Sitzknochen, was ja eigentlich gut ist...
Wie lange sollte man es probieren, bzw. ab wann kann man sich sicher sein, dass der Sattel nicht pass? (Wochen? Tage?)


----------



## Iselz (6. März 2011)

Ich hatte die Sättel jeweils 2h auf der Rolle getestet, der erste der in dieser Zeit nicht schmerzte war wie gesagt der SQ Lab. Schmerzen waren dann erst am nächsten Tag da, als ich mich wieder aufs Rad setzte. Es hat dann vielleicht 2-3 Wochen gedauert, bis das weg war  Aber so richtig eingesessen war er denke ich erst ab Sommer, also ein halbes Jahr hats bestimmt gedauert.


----------



## Feldstecher (6. März 2011)

liebn Dank euch!


----------



## CrossX (6. März 2011)

Feldstecher schrieb:


> Vieleicht macht dann auch ne versenkbare Stütze Sinn...schaun mer mal



Ne verstellbare Stütze macht auf jeden Fall Sinn. Vielleicht nicht für das Sitzproblem aber für den Spass auf den Trails auf jeden Fall.
Ich will nie wieder ohne fahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (6. März 2011)

...mit damensätteln kommích nicht klar ... zu hart is aber auch nix . fahre den fizik aliante - delta oder sport - der is auch bei 3-4 stunden noch gut "sitzbar"


----------



## LaCarolina (6. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich versuche gerade meinen neuen Specialized "Henge" Sattel einzusitzen, die richtige Breite hat er eigentlich, aber bisher halte ich es nur knappe 2h schmerzfrei aus. Die Belastung geht ausschließlich auf die Sitzknochen, was ja eigentlich gut ist...
> Wie lange sollte man es probieren, bzw. ab wann kann man sich sicher sein, dass der Sattel nicht pass? (Wochen? Tage?)



Eigentlich merkt man dass sehr schnell und will es nur nicht wahrhaben. So ist mir das mit dem Fizik Vitesse Life passiert, hab mich ein halbes Jahr damit abgemüht . Als der Händler mir dann den Alias draufgeschraubt hat, war das sofort die Erleuchtung.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (6. März 2011)

Feldstecher schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich schreibe heute unter Namen meines Mannes!
> Ich bin Tatjana, fahre ein Spicy 316 und habe derzeit noch den orschinalen Sattel drauf!
> Das geht aber gar nicht



Erstmal: gute Fahrradwahl 

Der Orginalsattel ist nicht sonderlich bequem, nur hart und leicht. War mir als Kerl auch zu unbequem.
Hab den letzte Woche gegen einen Fizik Aliante Gamma XM getauscht, der ist wahnsinnig bequem aber auch 60g schwerer, Breite sind 14,2cm.

Und ja sorry fürs posten im Frauenforum *g*. Beim Spicy bin ich hellhörig geworden.

Mit Foto!





http://www.fizik.it/product.aspx?c=Aliante-Gamma-XM


----------



## blutbuche (7. März 2011)

da !!!! der vielgelobte aliante !!!!


----------



## Gamasche (7. März 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Kenne 3 Frauen in meinem Bekanntenkreis die alle verschiedene Sättel durchprobiert haben und nun alle am Speci Ariel hängengeblieben sind.



Ich fahre den Ariel mittlerweile auch an zwei Rädern und bin sehr zufrieden. Nur an meinem CC-Hardtail habe ich aus optischen Gründen einen SLK Lady Gel Flow, der sitzt sich auch nicht schlecht auch wenn das Becken, wie bei mir, nicht das allerschmalste ist.


----------



## Feldstecher (7. März 2011)

Danke Neo
Ja, das Rad ist der Kracher! 
Ich muss es nur noch fahren lernen
 Ich befürchte der Fizik ist meinem Hintern zu schmal....werde aber die Möglichkeit haben, ihn zu testen, genau wie den Terry!

Ansonsten denke ich wirds ein Speci.....Ariel oder Sonoma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (8. März 2011)

in der neuen BIKE zeitschrift ist ein Sattel Test drin... viell.hilfts ja?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. März 2011)

wahrscheinlich nicht, da helfen nur Selbstversuche


----------



## chayenne06 (8. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich nicht, da helfen nur Selbstversuche



das stimmt natürlich 

ich fahre nun auch einen sqlab aufm lapierre... gestern kein bißchen gespürt aufm bike, heute schon... der muss noch gut eingefahren werden!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. März 2011)

Brauche unbedingt einen neuen Sattel weil der auf meinem neuen Bike absolut unbequem ist. Leider hab ich meinen alten Sattel nicht mehr weil das Bike geklaut wurde wo er drauf war .
Der Sattel war echt perfekt obwohl es ein Sattel von meinem alten Kinderfahrrad war...ja lacht ruhig 
Ich glaub es lag an der Form,weil bei meinem jetztigen Sattel drücken mir die Ränder in die Pobacken (habe leider ein etwas größeres Hinterteil und dicke Oberschenkel ). Habe mich schon umgeschaut und die Sättel scheinen größtenteils diese Form zu haben und zwar meine ich diese ganz tellerebene Form hinten.Ich bräuchte aber einen Sattel der hinten an den seiten relativ weit nach unten gezogen ist damit die Pobacken nicht scheuern.
Gibt es vllt jmd der das selbe Problem hat

Habe schon im Bikemarkt geguckt und mir sind 3 aufgefallen die vllt in Frage kommen könnten (habe nur nach der Form geguckt) leider lässt sich die Form auf den Bildern immer schlecht einschätzen.
Was haltet ihr von diesen?Fährt jmd vllt einen der Sättel?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/359804/cat/31
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/359678/cat/31 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikema...9906/cat/31/perpage/24/sort/7/date/1298748252


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. März 2011)

ich habe diesen hier auf einem meiner Räder:
http://www.bike24.net/p17846.html
Die Seiten sind da auch sehr weit nach unten gezogen. Wichtig ist aber, dass die Breite passt, dazu musst Du wissen wie weit Deine Sitzknochen auseinander sind... wie das geht, kannst Du schnell ergooglen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. März 2011)

So hab gerade mal gemessen...eine ziemliche fummelerei
Hab anscheinend keine spitzen sitzknochen und musste ziemlich suchen.
Sollten 13cm sein...hab jetzt gelesen,dass je aufrechter die Sitzposition is desto mehr wird dazu addiert, laut internet wäre das in meinem fall dann +2 => 15cm was mir allerdings eher breit vorkommt
Was sagt ihr dazu?
auf jeden fall schonma danke im voraus für eure bemühungen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. März 2011)

meine sind auch so etwa 12,5cm breit, und ich komme gut klar mit diesem Sattel. Und soo breit ist das gar nicht 

Letzendlich wirst Du es ausprobieren müssen, ich hatte Glück, der 3. getestete Sattel passte


----------



## Hawu (9. August 2012)

Hallo!
Habe gerade (mehr oder weniger) frisch diesen Sattel gekauft und finde den Klasse. Die ersten 20 Testkilometer gingen super, später noch mal 80 ausprobiert, ging auch. Kein Nerv eingeklemmt und gescheuert hat auch nichts. Kann natürlich auch quasi Zufall gewesen sein, weil die Breite genau zu meinem Hintern passt. Aber mit der recht breiten Gel-Fläche sollten damit mehrere Größen abgedeckt sein.


----------

